# having knee trouble  please help



## Adam_david (Dec 4, 2013)

ok guys  lately i been having knee pain   mainly if i squat all the way down to do something (normal squat, not working out)   i went to the doc and her verdict was i am wearing out   should i wrap it, stop squatting or what?   i don't want to wear my knee out but i want to work my lower body so im not built like the tasmanian devil. help me out  what do i do?   also is running bad for it?


----------



## srd1 (Dec 4, 2013)

By wearing out do you mean losing cartilage? If thats the case my mom lost all the cartilage in her knees doc told her it was a hereditary thing hurts her just to walk..I feel ya on the knee pain though I have osgood schlaughters (prob didnt spell that correctly but its a nasty calcium deposit under my knee cap from growing to fast when I was younger) if i stay squated for to long or bump it on something Im practically disabled till the pain goes away have to wear a brace on heavy leg days. I would think the repetative jaring  from running would only damage it further might stick to the eliptical or something similar less stressfull on the knees.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 5, 2013)

Whats your age Adam?. Do u squat or knee at work?.
More info.. Do u add fishoils or omega oils and any supplentation..weight and height also..thks


----------



## thebrick (Dec 5, 2013)

How many years have you ben training and how old are you?

As far as squats, don't go deeper than parallel. Going deeper than parallel pulls that patella very tight up against the joint and accelerates wear over time.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 5, 2013)

Adam_david said:


> ok guys  lately i been having knee pain   mainly if i squat all the way down to do something (normal squat, not working out)   i went to the doc and her verdict was i am wearing out   should i wrap it, stop squatting or what?   i don't want to wear my knee out but i want to work my lower body so im not built like the tasmanian devil. help me out  what do i do?   also is running bad for it?



Ur either having muscle pain, or joint pain and it's hard to tell the difference. U should get an MRI done, if it's cartilage degeneration there is nothing u can do. The cartilage ur born with is all u get, once it's gone it's gone, and the only way to fix that is knee replacement surgery. If it's the tendons are damaged u may need a brace or surgery. If it's the muscle u can use Motrin to ease the inflammation.


----------



## Adam_david (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys. I'm 34 and have been training for 6 years.  I know 34 isn't real old but I got ALOT of mileage on me. I'm 5ft 11in and right now I'm 191 lbs. got a cycle laid out to start in one month and am debating what I'm gonna do for my legs.
My knee doesn't hurt unless being kneeled down for a min. I do have sciatica that makes my knee hurt sometimes. I'm wondering if it's all linked to that


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this. My left knee finally wore out after a 12 year old injury and 4 years of squatting took it toill. Its weak and hurts all the time now. 

At the very least I'd wrap it and cut squats to no more than once a week.


----------



## sage74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Adam_david said:


> Sorry for the delay guys. I'm 34 and have been training for 6 years.  I know 34 isn't real old but I got ALOT of mileage on me. I'm 5ft 11in and right now I'm 191 lbs. got a cycle laid out to start in one month and am debating what I'm gonna do for my legs.
> My knee doesn't hurt unless being kneeled down for a min. I do have sciatica that makes my knee hurt sometimes. I'm wondering if it's all linked to that



Luckily ur quads are slow twitch muscle fibers. Lots of volume and low weight will still grow muscle. Look at speed skaters, tiny guys, they don't lift heavy weights but their quads are huge.


----------



## t.c.jones (Dec 8, 2013)

I played soccer as a kid and started having knee problems after turning 40. Decca helps me when Im on it but what really helps is doing squats with no weights for as many reps as u can right after leg day. I know it sounds crazy. But this well respected competitive bodybuilder who is 53 told me about it. Strangely enough it worked. Try it you never know.


----------

